# 100th Post Giveaway!



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Well here it is my 100th post and my birthday all in the same day. What better way to celebrate than with a giveaway. I have been looking at my collection of slingshots trying to figure what I could giveaway, but I cannot find it in my heart to give any of them away because so many of my slingshots were created by individuals that I now have become friends with. So my thought is to have a giveaway that helps support the forum and the vendors that help feed our passion. I will be giving away $62 (Vly62!!) credit to any of the supporting vendors of the forum of the winners choice. A list of supporting vendors is listed in the Site Vendor's Forum. This is open to everyone that says I'm in and the winner will be picked by random on 9/12/2015. Good luck and THANK YOU to everyone that has helped, guided and allowed me to be part of this forum and the opportunity to make new friendships. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpicyWhiteKnight (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm in! Awesome contest man!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Heck yeah i am in and happy birthday.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday My Friend~~~I am in~~ Thank you for your contest

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

Happy Birthday. What a nice thing to do.


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

Sorry forgot. A very Happy Birthday.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!! im in and my B-day is also in September!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

A very happy Birthday, and I'm In ;- )

wll


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

A very Happy Birthday to you, and thank you for your amazing generosity!
I would also like to be in, please.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Happy birthday! I'm in.


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Great idea, im in happy birthday


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Happy bday im in


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday and congratulations on your post count! I'm in!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Bone fête Vly62,

Nice of you to share the occasion so generously. 
Please count me in and thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Happy birthday!!!
I'M Totally IN!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm In!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday 
I'm in
Happy 100th!!!!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Happy birthday!  I'm in.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Gratz on 100 dude, and I am in.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm in! Happy birthday


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Golly Wow!! Vly's birthday and he's giving away a present? Happy Birthday and thank you, please count me in, sir!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in . Happy B-day !


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Happy birthday!

I'm in.

jazz


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Happy Happy birthday good sir!!! :headbang:

I'm in as well....


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!     

I am in


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Happy birthday and I'm in


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm in. Happy birthday man.

Njones


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy birthday! I am in !


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

I'm in! :wave:


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Thanks. I'm in. Happy B-day!


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Happy birthday! I'm in!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy birthday, enjoy your life! And I'm in.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!
I'm in and thanks allot for the oppurtunity


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Im in. Great giveaway, have a cracker of a Birthday. Just realised this is my 100th post, scary!


----------



## Samuel LeWei Chen (Jul 25, 2014)

Im in!! happy birthday!!


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!! Thank you for your kindness! I'm most definitely in!


----------



## mnohtn (Jul 27, 2015)

Im in! and Happy B-day too!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Just want to greet you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY, that all.


----------



## RobCee (Aug 21, 2015)

Generous offer! Happy Birthday  I'm in.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday 
wow so you are 100  hiphophorey 
I am in  thanks !


----------



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday my frined ;-)

I am in


----------



## tog77 (Mar 1, 2015)

Happy birthday, count me in, very generous of you


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you!!!! Happy Birthday&#8230;&#8230;..I am in!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Happy Bday, I'm in.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Heck yeah! Happy (belated) Birthday and I am in!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I'm in thanks for your generosity


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm in. Happy birthday!

Milo


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday!

NOT in... I have no idea what I like to shoot yet and it would be a waste on me. Still, happy birthday!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

rtk said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> NOT in... I have no idea what I like to shoot yet and it would be a waste on me. Still, happy birthday!


That would not be a waste but an awesome opportunity. There is after all only one way to find out what you like best: get a number of frames in different styles and experiment! What you don't like you can always trade, or do a giveaway of your own.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you to everyone for the birthday wishes and for entering the giveaway. Congratulations to ghost0311/8541 for being the winner by random drawing. I will pm him of the winning and can't wait to hear what he buys and from which supporting vendor. Thanks everyone and looking forward to my next giveaway when I hit 250 posts!!!

ghost0311/8541 send me a pm, your inbox is full.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congratulations ghost, and thank you Vly62 for the excitement!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations ghost nice one Vly62.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for the chance Sir! Congrats Ghost. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy birthday again and thanks for the give away.


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Congratulations ghost! Thank you Vly62 for a fun giveaway in way of celebration! I hope you had a great birthday and have a wonderful year.


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations ghost and thanks Vly62 for the giveaway.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

congrats ghost...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Happy belated Birthday and congrats Ghost!


----------



## tog77 (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats and thanks/happy birthday


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations!

jazz


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congratulation


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the chance 

Congrats Ghost!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah, but Ghost entered 8 times!!! (just kidding) Congrats Ghost and thanks for the offer Vly!!!!


----------



## SpicyWhiteKnight (Aug 7, 2015)

Congratulations! Happy birthday!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Cg ghost!

P.s.: lmao I thought the price is 65$ for a vendor of your choosing... not for you to spen with him 
Even better this way, two people win. Great giveaway!


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Congrats and I am in ????


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is the prize I got from vly62 100th post give away a Bill Hays small seal sniper a Nathan Masters peerless extra band's pouches and ammo a big thank you for the coolest gifts will get put to use asap.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Here is the prize I got from vly62 100th post give away a Bill Hays small seal sniper a Nathan Masters peerless extra band's pouches and ammo a big thank you for the coolest gifts will get put to use asap.


Congrats buddy, I can see lots of armadillo stew coming shortly ;- )

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Heres the prize I got.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow ghost that's one awesome care package right there! 
Super generous of you Vly62!
You enjoy that ghost!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice Haul! Good on Both of you.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

How many Peerless frames does that make now Ghost?


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

You lucky bugger, nice score Ghost and nice one vly62. Let me know how the small seal sniper shoots for you I like the larger frame but it is a tad large.


----------



## JustSlingIt (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in for sure! Happy Birthday too man


----------



## JustSlingIt (Sep 14, 2015)

Just realised I'm a tad late, pardon my tardiness!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

monkeyboab said:


> You lucky bugger, nice score Ghost and nice one vly62. Let me know how the small seal sniper shoots for you I like the larger frame but it is a tad large.


small seal sniper is a very good sling shot I had one before and gave it to a kid because he wanted one and he shot it real good as for the peerless I am down to two gave a way some lost one.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Have not shot the small Seal Sniper, love the Peerless.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

VLY, thanks for a fun little contest!

Yeah, i tried to keep his inbox full with trading messages. BAHAHAHAHA

Gratz Ghost!

Hope you like the whip and the other things I sent you!!


----------

